# Serpent Elevate and Kylin II RTA's



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

If times are tough and you would like a decent RTA to play with this Xmas then reply in this thread with a X1 and I will do a random draw on Monday. I have finished testing them both and have cleaned and packed them up and would like someone who is going to use them to have them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 26


----------



## Jengz (6/12/18)

Always a kind hearted gesture from our Captain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (6/12/18)

Times are always tough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohnoF (6/12/18)

X1

Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (6/12/18)

Definitely X1! Will save me the bucks to buy one, as i am in need of a new RTA...  (and i love the looks of that Serpent)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/12/18)

X1 Christmas is coming early this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/18)

X1 Awesome gesture Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KnightOwl92 (6/12/18)

X1

This is really an amazing gesture thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed (6/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (6/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/12/18)

Apologies for commenting here but may I know your thoughts after testing both. I have the Kylin V2 already. 

Oh and this is not an X1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Apologies for commenting here but may I know your thoughts after testing both. I have the Kylin V2 already.
> 
> Oh and this is not an X1.



Sure @OnePowerfulCorsa! They are both pretty good RTA's... the Elevate is beautiful and well made... the Kylin is FUGLY and not as good quality. The vape quality on both are pretty good but I think with the increased airflow they both have the flavour is diluted a little. I was hoping one or both of them could remain in my arsenal for obvious reasons... but they don't match up to a Dvarw DL or a Taifun GT IV or a Vapor Giant V4 or a Skyline... 

Just bear in mind I pretty much only vape Red Pill and other juices will no doubt really perform at higher wattages which I think is where the bigger airflow will shine with these two!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786 (6/12/18)

X1 your sharing the kindness is overwhelming sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @OnePowerfulCorsa! They are both pretty good RTA's... the Elevate is beautiful and well made... the Kylin is FUGLY and not as good quality. The vape quality on both are pretty good but I think with the increased airflow they both have the flavour is diluted a little. I was hoping one or both of them could remain in my arsenal for obvious reasons... but they don't match up to a Dvarw DL or a Taifun GT IV or a Vapor Giant V4 or a Skyline...
> 
> Just bear in mind I pretty much only vape Red Pill and other juices will no doubt really perform at higher wattages which I think is where the bigger airflow will shine with these two!


Thank you kindly. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richardrpg (6/12/18)

X1 awesome gesture bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (6/12/18)

X1 Admire your generosity Mr Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes147 (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/18)

@Jakes147 , i think you should consider that picture for your avatar image!
Excellent X1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/12/18)

X1 - Respected and Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (7/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/12/18)

X1

What spirit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/18)

More stuff to put under the Xmas Tree for X1'ers in this thread! If you want a free gift in these tough times just pop an X1 in this thread!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/18)

X1. 

King of kind gestures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (7/12/18)

X1 .. I need a replacement for my Hadeon clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## Gringo (7/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> If times are tough and you would like a decent RTA to play with this Xmas then reply in this thread with a X1 and I will do a random draw on Monday. I have finished testing them both and have cleaned and packed them up and would like someone who is going to use them to have them.
> View attachment 153163
> View attachment 153164
> View attachment 153165
> View attachment 153166


Thanks to the good hearted Santa Rob !!!!
X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/12/18)

Wow amazing gesture!

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/18)

hi @Rob Fisher please ignore my entry, there are others needing your very kind gesture more than I do.

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

Mr @Rob Fisher I have the utmost respect for you for making someone in our vape community a happier vaper

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## traulstone (7/12/18)

X1

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/12/18)

X1

Santa Rob for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeeGov (7/12/18)

Thank you Mr Fisher
X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (7/12/18)

X1 - thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (7/12/18)

X1 Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/12/18)

I'm in for this X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oom_koos (7/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/12/18)

X1

This is epic, thanks uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (7/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (7/12/18)

X1
God Bless! Thank you Oom @Rob Fisher 
A change from time to time from MTL only would be a great pressie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/12/18)

EDIT: Thanks for this @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackoWacko (7/12/18)

X1......All I can say is......WOW. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/12/18)

Cool gesture Santa @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## haruspex (7/12/18)

For what it's worth X1 

Great gesture @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/12/18)

Awesome gesture Rob! Hope it goes to someone that really needs it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/12/18)

Awesome gesture @Rob Fisher

(Not a X1)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (7/12/18)

X1 could do with one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (7/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (7/12/18)

X1 Oom Rob!!
Your generosity & kindness is top-notch!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOT01 (8/12/18)

X1


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/12/18)

Why not, I'll add my X1 here. 

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/12/18)

X1

Just because I never win anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## NuclearWalrus (9/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (9/12/18)

Been wanting the elevate, but budgets tight this time of year, X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/12/18)

X1

A great thing your doing here @Rob Fisher , kudos to you sir and good luck to us all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (9/12/18)

Great gesture Rob. X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/18)

Well, it's almost Monday so I will do the random draw now because I will have a busy morning tomorrow... Congrats to the following winners! Please PM me your Real Name, Address with a postal code and your cell number and I will courier your prize to you! @Viper_SA @haruspex @Max @oom_koos and @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/18)

Prizes ready to go and will throw in 2 x 60ml bottles of international juice and a bottle of Nic Salts from Elysian Labs with each prize as well! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Neal (10/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Prizes ready to go and will throw in 2 x 60ml bottles of international juice and a bottle of Nic Salts from Elysian Labs with each prize as well! Boom!
> View attachment 153456



You Sir are a gentleman and a scholar of note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/18)

Wow! I can't believe my eyes
Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/18)

Can't believe I finally won something! Wow, thanks uncle Rob. Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed for an Elevate, hahaha. 
Bless your kind heart

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Beserker786 (10/12/18)

Brilliant ! Great sentiment @Rob Fisher inspiring indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/12/18)

Greatly Greatly Appreciated and offer a warm word of sincere respect and gratitude @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## haruspex (10/12/18)

O wow! Thank you sir @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/18)

Congrats @Viper_SA @haruspex @Max @oom_koos and @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/18)

Congrats to all the winners! 

I'm the real winner though as @Rob Fisher secretly messaged me and said that he likes me so much that he is giving me a Solar Storm to experience HE gear first hand! Such an amazing person Rob is!

And then I woke up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/18)

Wow, thank you so much @Rob Fisher , this was totally unexpected. You Sir are a real gentleman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Nilton (10/12/18)

X1, great gesture

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (10/12/18)

Congrats to all the winners

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VapingSquid (10/12/18)

X1 - need to stop missing out on these! Haven't won a thing (besides a mug) in my life 
Fantastic gesture Mr. Fisher!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## oom_koos (10/12/18)

WOW. thanks uncle @Rob Fisher first time ever winning something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (10/12/18)

Well done to all the lucky winners 
@Viper_SA
@haruspex 
@Max 
@oom_koos and 
@Room Fogger 

Awesomeness

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bulldog (10/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/18)

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan7777 (10/12/18)

X1 have a great festive season


----------



## Cynarius (10/12/18)

Awww I had a good feeling about this one.. Haha 
Any ways congrats 
@Viper_SA
@haruspex 
@Max 
@oom_koos
@Room Fogger 
Enjoy those flavor chuckers and big ups to @Rob Fisher for that awesome gesture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)

Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/12/18)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz (14/12/18)

Congrats winners! Good on you @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (16/12/18)

Congrats guys 
Awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

